# my E70 X5 diesel -DPF/SCR/EGR/DEF Delete (with video)



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:



Dr. Anthony said:


> Meh, not too concerned. There are more harmful things out there than a diesel odor.
> If I had to do it allover again, I would.
> 
> No need for that emission junk. Especially a system with so many problems.


----------



## Dr. Anthony (Oct 12, 2015)

ddsski said:


> Granted China and India are the pollution issue in the world so I see both sides, but following you now sucks like it always used to being behind diesels. Might as well be following a smoker which also sucks.
> 
> What I'd really like to see is how many (what %) of owners have problems with diesel emissions components or is this yet another over hyped internet complaint. My dealership, and I'm friends with parts/service managers has not seen many issues esp since the EGR recall campaign . I asked directly and they said it was rare to the typically poorly cared for vehicles like most problems these days. They have MANY high milers out there 100000+ that are 100% trouble free.


I, for one had issues. My tanks were both giving me errors. My EGR cooler was replaced in 2014.

It was cheaper for me to bypass the DEF junk than it was to order new tanks.. Then who knows how much longer it would be before I'd have to replace another part of that system.

At least I don't smoke so if you followed me, you'd only get 1 type of cancer rather than 2.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My doctor daughter taught me the cost, and the cost/benefit, of reducing an already low risk. In radiation health physics, the standard is As Low As Reasonably Achievable - *ALARA*.


----------



## X5Medic (Mar 12, 2018)

I just completed the same upgrade for my 2010 35D. Love the results. Very impressed. Just trying to work out one last kink. Otherwise looks to be a rock solid upgrade that will save me thousands in the long run.


----------



## poacher_dae (Nov 25, 2009)

*Would love to know the process*

My 2009 X5 35d has gone through 2 catalytic converters- one covered under warranty and the 2nd just about 8 months ago- not covered under warranty- not fun paying that bill. Have 182,000 miles and absolutely love the car- except for the constant CEL on (DEF sensor) and the mere thought of another large repair bill coming due.


----------



## Dr. Anthony (Oct 12, 2015)

poacher_dae said:


> My 2009 X5 35d has gone through 2 catalytic converters- one covered under warranty and the 2nd just about 8 months ago- not covered under warranty- not fun paying that bill. Have 182,000 miles and absolutely love the car- except for the constant CEL on (DEF sensor) and the mere thought of another large repair bill coming due.


Sounds like its time for you to do what I did and delete!


----------



## xdmoney808x (May 30, 2018)

Nice! How's the odor treating you? Immune to it yet? lol


----------



## Dr. Anthony (Oct 12, 2015)

xdmoney808x said:


> Nice! How's the odor treating you? Immune to it yet? lol


I've put on about 65,000 KM since the delete. Definitely not 'immune' to the smell, but in the vehicle, you don't smell anything at all. The smell lingers on those freezing -40 winter days when I let it idle to warm up


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

xdmoney808x said:


> Nice! How's the odor treating you? Immune to it yet? lol


I have the buzzken down pipe with DOC and the fumes are a lot less than my friends x5d without the DOC. I'm sure the fact that I'm running a JR stage 2.8 tune over his Malone tune helps with the fumes.


----------

